# (Neue?) Masche mit Premium-SMS 33055



## ESC (9 Mai 2006)

Ich habe eben eine SMS von einer an sich unverdächtigen 0177-Nummer bekommen:
---
Kannst du dich noch an mich erinnern ?was hälst du davon das wir uns einfach mal treffen auf eine Lecker Eis heute oder morgen abend ? traust du dich 
---

Keine mir bekannte Nummer, also Anfrage per SMS, vertippt, neues Handy?

Postwendend kam eine SMS von 33055:
---
Die Nachricht hat Erotische Inhalte,wir bitten Sie zur Kontrolle und zum Abruf der Erotik MMS - Nachricht, Ihr Alter zu senden! Ihr Dating Team(1,99EUR/SMS)
---

Nachricht an BNetzA geht gleich 'raus.

Nachtrag: Und an Net-M und e-plus natürlich

/ESC


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Mai 2006)

*AW: (Neue?) Masche mit Premium-SMS 33055*

Hab die auch bekommen, [edit]....

_ Fäkalausdrücke sind im Forum nicht erwünscht _


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: (Neue?) Masche mit Premium-SMS 33055*

Habe ebenfalls die Nachricht über eine 0177-Nummer erhalten. Anstatt Eis sollte ich allerdings Pizza essen, ansonsten völlige Übereinstimmung.

War neugierig und habe angefragt, wer dort schreibt. 

Die Folgenachricht über 33055, die meine Fragestellung völlig irgnorierte, hat mich stutzig gemacht, zumal sie mehrere Schreibfehler aufwies: "Hoffe doch sehr dass ich dir jetzt mehr sagen als nichts, oder? Weie sieht es denn aus, hättest du denn mal lust? (1,99EUR/SMS)"

(1,99EUR/SMS) war dann der klare Hinweis für mich, dass es sich um eine neue Unseriösität handelt. Habe natürlich nicht mehr reagiert. 

Etwa 30 Minuten später kam erneut eine SMS: "Waru schreibst du denn jetzt gar nichts mehr? Was ist denn los? Jetzt melde dich doch nochmal, ja? (1,99EUR/SMS)"

Ist sowas überhaupt rechtens?

Weiß jemand wie man sich effektiv gegen solche Nachrichten schützen kann?


----------



## ESC (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: (Neue?) Masche mit Premium-SMS 33055*

Wie ich ja auch schon zu anderen Belästigungen schrieb, auf jeden Fall die Bundesnetzagentur informieren, möglichst viele Fallmeldungen geben der Untersuchung und folgenden Verwaltungsakten mehr Substanz. Meldung an den Netzbetreiber (hier vermutlich e-plus), möglicherweise interessiert die ja, dass jemand eine reguläre Nummer mit einem SMS-Robot verschaltet hat. Den Betreiber der Premium-SMS Nummer anzuschreiben ist dagegen müssig, von dort kommt nur die Aufforderung, die eigene Mobilfunknummer preiszugeben, da sonst die Angelegenheit nicht weiter verfolgt werden könne...:wall: 
Das habe ich damit kommentiert, dass ich mich dann doch lieber auf die Aktivitäten der Netzagentur verlasse.  

/ESC


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: (Neue?) Masche mit Premium-SMS 33055*

Hallo,
Ich hab auch den Fehler gemacht auf die 0177-Nummer zu antworten. Seit drei Tagen bekomme ich jetzt SMS von "Sandra". Anfangstext wie der von ESC, inklusive Schreibfehler.
Gerade eben hab ich folgende bekommen: "hey, bitte melde dich ganz dringend. ich brauch deine hilfe, ansonsten weiß ich nicht mehr weiter... [1,99EUR/SMS]"
Da hoffe ich doch mal, daß sie in ein Bordell nach Übersee verschleppt wird... die "Sandra".

Btw: Hat noch jemand die Ursprüngliche Tel.Nr? Ich habe die passende SMS schon gelöscht und diese 33055 ist nicht ausreichend für ne Suche.

Mfg Unregistriert


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: (Neue?) Masche mit Premium-SMS 33055*

Autsch - gleiche Nummer (33055), gleicher Text ... schon die 4. heute. Wo kann man das melden?


----------



## Unregistriert (4 September 2006)

*AW: (Neue?) Masche mit Premium-SMS 33055*

Bin also nicht allein, und das Thema ist auch noch nicht zu Ende. Bekomme derzeit täglich ca. 1 SMS mit bereits kommentierten Inhalten. Am besten einfach löschen.


----------



## Unregistriert (30 September 2006)

*AW: (Neue?) Masche mit Premium-SMS 33055*

33055, Originaltelefonnummer ist 0177178****. Suche nach dem Firmennamen,
 günstigstenfalls nach der Handelsregisternummer. Kennt jemand näheres? Bei mir meldete sich ne "Anja".

_[Rufnummer unkenntlich gemacht. Rufnummern können gefälscht werden. (bh)]_


----------



## Unregistriert (Sven **) (30 September 2006)

*AW: (Neue?) Masche mit Premium-SMS 33055*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> 33055, Originaltelefonnummer ist 0177178****. Suche nach dem Firmennamen,
> günstigstenfalls nach der Handelsregisternummer. Kennt jemand näheres? Bei mir meldete sich ne "Anja".
> 
> _[Rufnummer unkenntlich gemacht. Rufnummern können gefälscht werden. (bh)]_



Selbe Nummer, selber Name, selbes Problem.
Wie komme ich an die BNetA ran? wie kann ich dort so etwas melden?
Habe nur geantwortet, weil ich eine Anja kenne, aber ihre Handynummer bis dato nicht kannte. Ziemlich dreist, sowas.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 September 2006)

*AW: (Neue?) Masche mit Premium-SMS 33055*

rufnummernspam(at)bnetza.de
Namen & Anschrift nicht vergessen und im Betreff "Lockruf für premium-sms über Handynummer"


----------



## Unregistriert - Dani (3 Oktober 2006)

*AW: (Neue?) Masche mit Premium-SMS 33055*

Ich bekam auch eine sms von "anja" und dann kamen die sms von 33055:

-Hallo:-} wer vibriert denn da mein handy? Sagst du mir erst wie du heisst und wie alt du bist :-} (1.99EUR/SMS)

und ca ne halbe stunde später:

Halihallöchen :-} wer vibriert denn da mein handy? Sagst du mir erst wie du heisst und wie alt du bist :-} (1.99EUR/SMS)


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Januar 2007)

*AW: (Neue?) Masche mit Premium-SMS 33055*

Jetzt mal ein komplett nutzloser Beitrag:

Ich habe auch oefters solche SMS, nur leider muss ich dazu sagen, dass jegliche Verfolgung meinerseits nach den hier erwaehnten Prinzipien doch voellig sinnlos ist. Pro SMS kostet mich so eine Verfolgung ungefaehr 30 Minuten Zeit. 30 Minuten meiner Zeit kosten durchschnittlich 30 Euro, und diese 30 Euro bekomme ich dafuer nie wieder zurueck.

Also, fast die beste Loesung: einfach loeschen. Beste Loesung: sich komplett von der Gesellschaft abkapseln, Handy wegschmeissen, Fax wegschmeissen, E-Mail sowieso, und stattdessen Hartz IV.


----------



## dvill (19 Januar 2007)

*AW: (Neue?) Masche mit Premium-SMS 33055*

Welche Ehre für dieses Forum, wenn anonyme Großverdiener ihre wertvolle Zeit verplempern, hier Sand in das gut funktionierende Getriebe streuen zu wollen.

Ein vorzügliches Kompliment.


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Juni 2007)

*AW: (Neue?) Masche mit Premium-SMS 33055*



Unregistriert - Dani schrieb:


> Ich bekam auch eine sms von "anja" und dann kamen die sms von 33055:
> 
> -Hallo:-} wer vibriert denn da mein handy? Sagst du mir erst wie du heisst und wie alt du bist :-} (1.99EUR/SMS)
> 
> ...


...diese firma steck hinter der Masche mit Premium-SMS 33055

net mobile AG 
Zollhof 17 
D 40221 Düsseldorf 

Telefon: +49-211-97020-0 
Telefax: +49-211-97020-999 

E-Mail: [email protected] 

Vorstand:


----------



## dvill (11 Juni 2007)

*AW: (Neue?) Masche mit Premium-SMS 33055*

So wird die Mehrkost-SMS per Webseite beworben:

sms-flirt-line.tv/chat-auswahl.htm


----------



## wasserturm (4 Juli 2007)

*AW: (Neue?) Masche mit Premium-SMS 33055*

Hi Leute es geht weiter!

33055 

Test Melde dich bitte ich will dich kennenlernen. Dein Photo und deine Kontakt Anzeige und Webseite haben mich überzeugt. Ich will nur dich! 


Information von mir:
Die Betreiber geben in der Regel bei nicht Beachtung in der Regel auf. 

Die Anziege bei der Bundesnetzagentur bringt nichts, eine Abmahnung des Anbieters bringt mehr, denn man kann bei weiteren SMS Nachrichten vorm Anbieter Schadensersatz fordern. 5000 Euro waren bei mir und man glaube es kaum, aber es herscht Ruhe.


----------



## movie geschaedigter (3 August 2007)

*AW: (Neue?) Masche mit Premium-SMS 33055*

Da habt Ihr alle ja nochmal richtig glueck gehabt, das euch die "erste" SMS nochmal billig ist!
Ich habe meine Karte schon seid 12 Jahren (Xtra Card) und vor ca 3 Jahren bekam ich auch sowas aehnliches. Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, schrieb mir mal eine Manuela (komisch, kannte ich auch mal) und sie wollte sich gerne am HBF treffen (den gibt es auch), ob ich heute abend Zeit haette. Ich schrieb nur eine SMS, "schoen mal wieder was von Dir zu lesen, heute abend um 20Uhr", schickte die Nachricht raus und es kam eine SMS mit so 5 Nummern, wo man irgendwas steht von Preis beinhaltet von 50 SMS + irgendwelchen Gebuehren!
Ich habe nicht mehr darauf reagiert, und 3 Tage spaeter wollten die von mir 50 Euro haben. Ich schrieb die gleich an, ich telefonierte mit denen, und ich hatte nochmal glueck gehabt, seid heute keine rechnung mehr!

Da sieht man, mit was fuer tricks sie da arbeiten!


----------



## Unregistriert-MH (16 April 2008)

*AW: (Neue?) Masche mit Premium-SMS 33055*

Hallo, bei mir dasselbe Problem, allerdings in der Stalker-Variante:
"Wenn ich dir bis nach Hause folge, würdest du mich dann behalten???????"
von der Nummer 0157 7260****



wasserturm schrieb:


> Hi Leute es geht weiter!
> 
> Die Anziege bei der Bundesnetzagentur bringt nichts, eine Abmahnung des Anbieters bringt mehr, denn man kann bei weiteren SMS Nachrichten vorm Anbieter Schadensersatz fordern. 5000 Euro waren bei mir und man glaube es kaum, aber es herscht Ruhe.



An welchen Netzbetreiber soll ich mich wenden? Meinen eigenen (Vodafone), oder den der dubiosen Bot-Nummer mit 0157? Unpraktischerweise kann ich nichtmal sagen, welcher Betreiber Nummern mit 0157 verkauft. Außerdem kann man ja auch den Betreiber wechseln und dann die Nummer mitnehmen, so dass die Nummer aus jedem möglichen Netz kommen kann?

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten, liebe Grüße,

M.H.


----------



## Unregistriert (20 April 2008)

*AW: (Neue?) Masche mit Premium-SMS 33055*

Hallo, 

bei mir dasselbe Problem:

"Wenn ich dir bis nach Hause folge, würdest du mich dann behalten???????"
von der Nummer 0157 7260****

A.R.


----------



## Unregistriert (20 April 2008)

*AW: (Neue?) Masche mit Premium-SMS 33055*

Hallo, 

die Masche scheint wieder massiv genutzt zu werden:

"Wenn ich dir bis nach Hause folge, würdest du mich dann behalten???????"
von der Nummer 0157 726029**

Z. Z.


----------



## Unregistriert (20 April 2008)

*AW: (Neue?) Masche mit Premium-SMS 33055*

habe sie auch erhalten:

"Wenn ich dir bis nach Hause folge, würdest du mich dann behalten???????"

von der normalen Nummer 015772602918

danach soll es aber 1,99 Euro/SMS kosten.

Karl


----------



## Unregistriert (23 April 2008)

*AW: (Neue?) Masche mit Premium-SMS 33055*

Hallo , ich habe die SMS auch eben erhalten und sofort gegoogelt,
danke für euren Beitag,
lg Zibo


----------



## Unregistriert (24 April 2008)

*AW: (Neue?) Masche mit Premium-SMS 33055*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> habe sie auch erhalten:
> 
> "Wenn ich dir bis nach Hause folge, würdest du mich dann behalten???????"
> 
> ...




Hey ich habe die allergleiche sms gerade eben bekommen... ich antwortete mit "wer bist du????" darauf kam "willkommen... bla bla bla... keine sms mehr? sende stop an die 33055" habe gewartet und schon hat mir eine "kim" geschrieben wie denn mein name ist und so... war mir dann zu blöd und ich schickte stop ... seitdem ist glaube ich nichts mehr gekommen... habe aber mein handy nicht da...

laut gesetz dürfen die das nicht, habe gleich in meinen unterlagen gekramt und bin fündig geworden... § 4 (UWG) "Unlauter handelt, wer den Werbecharakter von Wettbewerbshandlungen verschleiert..."
so viel dazu... ich werde jetz noch ein bisschen abwarten und dann wenn noch mal was kommt eine e-mail an diese Firma schicken... (ich glaube net-m oder so ähnlich...)

Liebe Grüße
Alex


----------



## MikeGebhard (25 April 2008)

*AW: (Neue?) Masche mit Premium-SMS 33055*

Ich habe auch eine bekommen, am 21.04.2008 um 16:51 Uhr von einer 015204359....
Inhalte könnt ihr hier sehen. http://board.100nx-club.de/download/file.php?id=330&mode=view

Ich habe mich an die Bundesnetzagentur gerichtet und auch schon eine Antwort bekommen. Ich muss denen noch ein ausgefülltes und Unterschriebenes Formular schicken. Dann mal abwarten.

Ich werde mich heute aber auch noch evtl. sogar Telefonisch an diese net-m Firma wenden und fragen ob das auf denen Ihrem Mist gewachsen ist.

Gruß Mike


----------



## Unregistriert (25 April 2008)

*AW: (Neue?) Masche mit Premium-SMS 33055*

jop bei mir heute auch 

 "Ich möchte dir gerne ein Foto senden damit wir uns kennen lernenist das ok ??????????????????" 

meine antwort war erst mal wer sie/er den sei, und woher er/sie meine nummer habe...

Innerhalb weniger sekunden bekamme ich an diese 015204359... eine sms mit

"Willkommen. Weitere Nachrichten folgen von der 33055. Viel Spass!! Keine SMS mehr? antworte STOP an diese Nummer. "

dann kurz darauf von der 33055

"na gerne doch, ich bin kim und wie ist dein name?? willst du denn nur eins von meinem gesicht oder von meinem ganzen körper haben ?? (1,99 EUR/SMS)"



nya hab dann erst mal überlegt und dann dieses "STOP" an die 0152.... gesendet. seither hab ich ruhe .... eigenlich schon ne schweinerei.. Frage mich woher die meine nummer haben, da diese erst 2 wochen alt ist glaube ich die generieren die :/ aber sicher kann man nie sein ...


----------



## Unregistriert (25 April 2008)

*AW: (Neue?) Masche mit Premium-SMS 33055*

ey so ein müll, Trotz des "Stops" bekomme ich noch weiter sms von dem Spammer -.-

hab jetzt ebenfalls mal ne Email an die Bundesnetzagentur geschrieben, mal abwarten...

Nya, mehr als die Teile ignorieren kann ich im mom nicht...


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Mai 2008)

*AW: (Neue?) Masche mit Premium-SMS 33055*

Bei mir kam heute früh folgendes:

"Hey, was machst Du gerade melde Dich mal bitte...."

Und auf meine Frage nach dem Absender kam der bekannte Spruch.

Ich kann ja nicht bei jeder neuen Nummer erst mal online gehen und die googlen.

Greets, Lord


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Mai 2008)

*AW: (Neue?) Masche mit Premium-SMS 33055*



> Ich kann ja nicht bei jeder neuen Nummer erst mal online gehen und die googlen.


Ne, daß sicher nicht. 
Du brauchst nur auf den Absender gucken *bevor* du antwortest.


----------



## Unregistriert Saladin (3 Mai 2008)

*AW: (Neue?) Masche mit Premium-SMS 33055*

Dann kam noch eine SMS mit dem Inhalt ob ich sie nicht mehr mag, hab STOP statt Stop geschrieben und schon kam ne SMS die auf ne Firma Silverdale hinwies. 

Bei Google finde ich nix darüber.

Schreiben an Bundesnetzagentur geht jetzt raus.


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Mai 2008)

*AW: (Neue?) Masche mit Premium-SMS 33055*

Schön und gut, aber bei mir stand folgende Nummer als Absender:

01577-2602918 

Wer bitte denkt da an gebührenpflichtigen Spam, mal davon  abgesehen daß ich nicht zuhause  war.


----------



## John Smoke (14 Mai 2008)

*AW: (Neue?) Masche mit Premium-SMS 33055*

TIP:

Ich hab als ich die SMS von 33055 bekommen mich mal direkt bei meinem Netzbetreiber beschwert.

Resultat, die richten auf Anfrage eine "Sperre für Premium SMS Dienste" ein. (kostenlos, zumindest bei T-Mobile). Ich glaub nich, das ich je auf ein  SMS Dienst angewiesen  sein werde und Verzicht ist da glaub ich der beste Schutz. 
Zumal man ja zur Not immer kurz mit einem Anruf es wieder freischalten könnte, wenn mans denn mal doch brauchen sollte. Und da sogar die Kundenhotline kostenlos ist, seh ich das gelassen ^^


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Mai 2008)

*AW: (Neue?) Masche mit Premium-SMS 33055*

Hallo zusammen

hinter der 33055 steht die net mobile ag dahinter. Ich hatte das gleiche Problem mit der 015204359823 und habe einfach unter der Rufnummer 0211-97020-0 angerufen und habe der Damen das mitgeteilt. Die Dame hat mich dann in Ihrem System gesperrt. Die Internetseite der Net Mobile AG lautet www.net-m.de

Ich hoffe ich habe euch weitergeholfen.

Liebe Grüße

M. I.


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Mai 2008)

*AW: (Neue?) Masche mit Premium-SMS 33055*

Hallo Zusammen,

bin auch auf die SMS reingefallen!
Die gehen einem echt aufn Kecks!!! Auch wenn man unter der ersten Nummer mit STOP antwortet, wie die sagen, bekommt man trotzdem fast jeden Tag irgendwelchen Müll!
Weiss jemand, wie man die wieder los wird und hat man irgendwelche Kosten zu befürchten???

Grüße von Chrissi


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Mai 2008)

*AW: (Neue?) Masche mit Premium-SMS 33055*

Hallo,

ich habe am 13.05.2008 und heute am 18.05.2008 von dieser Nr.: 015204359823 jeweils eine SMS bekommen. Den Berichten nach, die ich hier schon so gelesen habe ist es wohl am allerbesten gar nicht darauf zu reagieren, oder wie seht ihr das? Ich will ja schließlich vermeiden das die mich mit irgendwas zumüllen.

Wäre dankbar für nen Ratschlag.


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Mai 2008)

*AW: (Neue?) Masche mit Premium-SMS 33055*

Hallo auch ich habe soeben von der 0150204359823 eine SMS bekommen die folgenden Text enthält:

"Ich möchte dir gerne ein Foto senden damit wir uns kennenlernen können und simsen ist das ok  ???????????"

Habt ihr das gleiche bekommen ?

Also ich werde definitiv auf die SMS nicht reagieren und mal abwarten ob da noch mehr kommt.


----------



## Filmemacher (18 Mai 2008)

*AW: (Neue?) Masche mit Premium-SMS 33055*

Die ich und Sie Zuhause nr. habe ich in Spanien oft bekomen. Die Typen sollte man direkt in den Bau stecken ) 1 Jahr = einfach so .  Schoene Gesetze wo doch jeder das tut was er will ! oder ?


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Mai 2008)

*AW: (Neue?) Masche mit Premium-SMS 33055*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo auch ich habe soeben von der 0150204359823 eine SMS bekommen die folgenden Text enthält:
> 
> "Ich möchte dir gerne ein Foto senden damit wir uns kennenlernen können und simsen ist das ok  ???????????"
> 
> ...



Ja, ich habe eben (vor vielleicht 10min) die selbe nachricht von der selben nummer erhalten.


----------



## Unregistriert/1891 (20 Mai 2008)

*AW: (Neue?) Masche mit Premium-SMS 33055*

Was fü ein Zufall hab auch gerade den Text bekommen "Ich möchte mit dir gern ein Foto..."
Einsperren sollte man diese Leute.
Werde darauf nie antworten.


----------



## Lars (gast) (26 Mai 2008)

*AW: (Neue?) Masche mit Premium-SMS 33055*

Die direkte Nummer zum "abbestellen": 0211-*****-***

_[Nicht nachvollziehbare Rufnummer entfernt.

Zur Rufnummernsuche geht es hier lang: http://www.t-mobile.de/premiumsms/ (bh)]_


----------



## Unregistriert(Nici) (28 Mai 2008)

*AW: (Neue?) Masche mit Premium-SMS 33055*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> jop bei mir heute auch
> 
> "Ich möchte dir gerne ein Foto senden damit wir uns kennen lernenist das ok ??????????????????"
> 
> ...




Genau die selbe geschichte ist bei mir auch und ich hatte die nummer auch erst 2 wochen! Jetzt schreibt er (kein Name) mir ständig und ich bekomme jeden tag ne sms von wegen ob wir uns am Bahnhof treffen um spaß zu haben oder sowas! Ich werde die Tage mal zu meinem Handyanbieter gehen und mal um Rat fragen ansonsten werde ich zum Anwalt gehen und dann gehts denen an den kragen


----------



## Reducal (28 Mai 2008)

*AW: (Neue?) Masche mit Premium-SMS 33055*

Wenn ich die Nachricht richtig verstanden habe, so ist das STOP natürlich an die 33055 zu richten und nicht an die Mobilfunknummer - das kann nicht funktionieren!


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2008)

*AW: (Neue?) Masche mit Premium-SMS 33055*

ich habe auch eine sms bekommen allerdings mit 0157 nummer


----------



## Reducal (28 Mai 2008)

*AW: (Neue?) Masche mit Premium-SMS 33055*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ich habe auch eine sms bekommen allerdings mit 0157 nummer


Dieses Board (wie auch andere) hat die Eigenschaft, dass man seitenweise blättern kann. Zuvor wurde auch schon geschrieben, dass die SMS von einer 0157er Nummer kam. Das ist keine Pinwand im Supermarkt sondern eine funktionale Infoplattform.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2008)

*AW: (Neue?) Masche mit Premium-SMS 33055*

Habe auch gerade von der Nummer 01577260918 eine SMS bekommen, mit dem Text:
"Hoffe bist mir nicht böse das ich einfach schreibe aber möchte dich gern kennenlernen.Habe echt lange überlegt und jezt sms btte zurück......
Darauf hab ich auch geantwortet und danach kamen dann von der 33055 SMS von einer Kim.
Wird das jetzt was kosten, dass ich auf die erste Nummer geantwortet habe?


----------



## Reducal (28 Mai 2008)

*AW: (Neue?) Masche mit Premium-SMS 33055*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ...danach kamen dann von der 33055 SMS von einer Kim.
> Wird das jetzt was kosten, dass ich auf die erste Nummer geantwortet habe?


Nur die üblichen SMS-Kosten, teuer wird es erst, wenn du auf die Kurzwahlnummer antwortest. Allerdings kann es auch sein, dass der Empfang von Nachrichten über die KWN ab sofort was kostet.


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Juni 2008)

*AW: (Neue?) Masche mit Premium-SMS 33055*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ja, ich habe eben (vor vielleicht 10min) die selbe nachricht von der selben nummer erhalten.



Genau den selben Text habe ich auch erhalten , heut um 17.33 Uhr ( Ich möchte dir gerne ein Foto senden damit wir uns kennenlernen können und simsen ist das ok ??????? )
Kann man die Nummer 015204359823 sperren lassen ? oder was mach ich da gegen , wurde schon öfter in letzter zeit belästigt !


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Juni 2008)

*AW: (Neue?) Masche mit Premium-SMS 33055*

hallöchen , auch ich habe diese sms mit dem foto bekommen?? wie geht man da vor was genau is das?? habe es gleich geläscht!


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 Juni 2008)

*AW: (Neue?) Masche mit Premium-SMS 33055*

daneboden!

Gemeint ist: man hat dem Anbieter der Mobilfunknummer ggü einen Anspruch, den Anschlußinhaber mitgeteilt zu bekommen. Also: Ran ans Werk!


----------



## Dein Alptraum (12 Juni 2008)

*AW: (Neue?) Masche mit Premium-SMS 33055*

Das ist eine frechheit und immer die gleiche nummer......diese [ edit] ......sowas gibt es nicht ich bin stink sauer....irgend jemand muss ja diese nummer gehören und die ist mit sichherheit irgend wo regestriert....wenn man dann die add hat kann man ja bei den leuten ein bischen action machen...........Mfg "Dein Alptraum"


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Juni 2008)

*AW: (Neue?) Masche mit Premium-SMS 33055*

Adresse gibts hier:
Premium SMS


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Juni 2008)

*AW: (Neue?) Masche mit Premium-SMS 33055*

Und die Masche reißt nicht ab!
Habe heute auch so eine SMS bekommen, zwecks Foto schicken.
Hab dann angerufen und prompt eine SMS von 33055 bekommen mit üblichem Inhalt und (1,99/SMS).

Hat inzwischen schon mal jemand von euch etwas in dieser Sache erreichen können?
Habt ihr irgendwelche Kosten dadurch gehabt, abgesehen von der einen aus Unwissenheit geschriebenen Antwort-SMS?
Lohnen sich Beschwerden an www.net-m.de, denn zu denen scheint laut Telekom ja die Nummer zu gehören.


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Juni 2008)

*AW: (Neue?) Masche mit Premium-SMS 33055*

ich habe auch eine solche sm erhalten----- was kann ich dagegen tun, wenn ich schon einmal wegen nachfrage wer mir diese sms schickt, geantwortet habe.

lg


----------



## abcd (25 Juni 2008)

*AW: (Neue?) Masche mit Premium-SMS 33055*

Nicht per sms antworten.

Sollten weitere sms kommen hier beschweren / abmelden.
[email protected]
net-m: Werbe SMS


----------



## Marco (25 Juni 2008)

*AW: (Neue?) Masche mit Premium-SMS 33055*



abcd schrieb:


> Nicht per sms antworten.
> 
> Sollten weitere sms kommen hier beschweren / abmelden.
> [email protected]
> net-m: Werbe SMS



Das Wichtigste hast du vergessen. Beschweren bei der Bundesnetzagentur. Das der Sumpf vielleicht mal trocken gelegt wird.

Marco


----------



## Klausen68 (2 Juli 2008)

*AW: (Neue?) Masche mit Premium-SMS 33055*

Hallo,

die Nr. hat sich ja mittlerweile geändert.
Nun ist es eine Vodafon - Nr. :  0152-04230224

Änlicher Text und auch von der Rechtschreibung total fehlerhaft !

Kennt denn mittlerweile jemand den Anbieter der hinter der 33055 steckt ?

Wie in den SMS gesagt wurde um "keine" SMS mehr zu bekommen, das man eine SMS an die 0152-....  Nr. mit dem Inhalt "Stop" senden solle; klappt übrigens auch net.  Jeden Tag ca. 2-3 SMS kommen immer noch :-(

Gruß Klaus
Aktuelle Themen online ! &bull; Foren-Übersicht

P.S.: Nur eins :  Einfach ignorieren und ja net antworten auf die SMS der 33055. Über jede SMS freut sich nur der Anbieter *lol*


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Juli 2008)

*AW: (Neue?) Masche mit Premium-SMS 33055*



> Kennt denn mittlerweile jemand den Anbieter der hinter der 33055 steckt ?


Hier zu ermitteln:
Premium SMS

oder einfach einen Beitrag über deinem lesen.


----------



## JonMT (3 Juli 2008)

*AW: (Neue?) Masche mit Premium-SMS 33055*

hallo
bekomme auch solche SMS und hatte schon xmal ein Date ausgemacht. Hab bis jetzt noch kein Date gehabt mit einer von solchen Nummern und wollte fragen ob es bei euch vielleicht auch so war bzw ist?


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Juli 2008)

*AW: (Neue?) Masche mit Premium-SMS 33055*

Du wirst auch NIE ein Date kriegen !!!

Du kommunizierst mit einem SMS-Call-Center (und schmeißt dein Geld zum Fenster raus).


----------



## jupp11 (3 Juli 2008)

*AW: (Neue?) Masche mit Premium-SMS 33055*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Du kommunizierst mit einem SMS-Call-Center (und schmeißt dein Geld zum Fenster raus).


so ist es





JonMT schrieb:


> und hatte schon xmal ein Date ausgemacht.


wieviel Geld hast du denn schon zum Fenster rausgeschmissen?


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Juli 2008)

*AW: (Neue?) Masche mit Premium-SMS 33055*

hi
haha wie lustig wenn es leute gibt, die auf dates hoffen 
naya was mich eben etwas beunruhigt ist die tatsache, dass ich nicht weiß ob der empfang dieses mülls etwas kostet ( zb 1.99€/empfangene sms oder so)
bin am überlegen ob ich bei net-m anrufen und mich "abmelden" soll.
und das beste ist ich habe gar nicht geanwortet...als eben so eine sms kam wurde ich neugierig und habe mal am anderen ende NUR anklingen lassen... prompt kam eine sms von wegen WILLKOMMEN ab jetzt folgen die sms von 33055 und ich solle doch "stop" schreiben wenn ich das nicht mehr will...das werde ich bestimmt  nicht tun!
meine d2 nummer ist übrigens ebenfalls fast neu. knapp 2 wochen alt. und es ist ein vertrag....
ich nehme an das spielt auch eine rolle
lg


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Juli 2008)

*AW: (Neue?) Masche mit Premium-SMS 33055*

hi ich noch mal...
hab vergessen hinzuzuschreiben ob mir jemand helfen kann
kann mir da jem einen sinnvollen rat geben??


----------



## webwatcher (12 Juli 2008)

*AW: (Neue?) Masche mit Premium-SMS 33055*

Postings  von anonymen Trollen SMS mit Stop zu senden sind teurer Unsinn


----------



## JonMT (12 Juli 2008)

*AW: (Neue?) Masche mit Premium-SMS 33055*

das möchte ich lieber nicht sagen ich sag nur es waren mehrere 100 euro


----------



## Unregistriert (5 September 2008)

*AW: (Neue?) Masche mit Premium-SMS 33055*

Hey leute wollte euch nur sagen das es diese kurzwahlnummer nicht mehr gibt....


----------

